# sub contractor wanted for snow removal, naperville IL area



## marks63098 (Jan 5, 2015)

looking for someone to help plow on some commercial properties. Need as soon as 1/5.


----------



## EdenLandscaping (Jan 5, 2015)

Looking for an owner/operator for the Naperville area. Have multiple properties that need a plow and driver on. If you can salt parking lot, salt sidewalks, clear sidewalks there is an increase in pay.

Please Contact ASAP if your interested. [email protected] or 6307888326


----------

